# Painting a Barrel??



## Alan Me (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all,

I recently purchased a 9mm to .40 conversion barrel from lonewolf for my Glock 23.

As you probably know, the stock barrel for a glock is black while the lonewolf is silver.

No offense to lonewolf but they have this incredibly cheesing logo on the chamber end of the barrel. 

I was thinking of spray painting the exposed part of the chamber with black enamel.

Is it ok to do this??

I don't mind the the little bit of silver at the end of the barrel.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I think you'll be disappointed with the results you'll get from a regular hardware store enamel. Its going to flake and scrape off from the slide action and its not going to hold up well to cleaning with solvent. 

I'd either use a coating made for gun finishing, or polish off the logo from the barrel. Personally, I like the look of a stainless barrel in a Glock.


----------

